# Who has had enough?



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I have always considered myself a winter person and I have a real passion for ice fishing, but MAN! I am soooooooooo ready for soft water. Maybe it's because I have had a really lousy year, I don't know, but I am ready for things to warm up. I swear, the first weekend we have that the temps are out of the 30's at night, I'm going camping.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

well we have about 4 in of snow already here in howell


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Im done with the snow... It just means i have to work... As far as hard water fishing i dont mind.. But i would like to start chasing some steelhead...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I just hate the snow. Im not ready for the ice to disappear just yet.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

shawnfire said:


> well we have about 4 in of snow already here in howell


Do you mean new snow from this storm coming through?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont get me wrong, I love the ice too, shoot, today was the second day in three weeks that I have NOT been out on the ice. I'm just ready for a change. I'm ready to take the boat out in some new water I found late last fall (figures), go camping, and kick back in the sun without my snowmobile suit on. :lol:


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Im not reay for the ice to leave yet I just got a limit of panfish on friday


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

I love ice fishing as well. But Ive been ready for spring for a couple weeks now, 48 degrees the other day didnt help. I just wanna do some surf fishing, then some smelt dipping, and then throw some jerk baits for smallmouths!


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I feel like I was just sucker punched! Bring on last ice and lets commence to catching!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah and when it's 90* outside and you'r sweltering in the boat you'll wish it was cold weather again...


----------



## MULLSKINNER (Jul 27, 2006)

i want ice till the middle of March ...


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Still need a few more ice trips to justify all the gear I've bought. Looking forward to the "last ice binge". Then it's steel and a few gill limits on those sunny early spring afternoons!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

yep


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm ready too, this new snow today was really a punch in the gut. Looking forward to turkey and mushroom hunting.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm def. sick of the snow, it means long dangerous rides into work, for both myself and my family.

It's a love-hate, I love icefishing, I don't want it to end, but I'm sick of the cold, and the heat bills!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

same here propane sucks


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

skulldugary said:


> Yeah and when it's 90* outside and you'r sweltering in the boat you'll wish it was cold weather again...


Oh I know. By September Ill be begging for it to be ice fishing season again. But thats how it goes for me.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Ya know thinking back its been along time since we had "real" winters.
I am absolutely loving this one.
I am personally hoping for another 2 feet before March.
That outta get some real crying going in these forums.
:evilsmile x2 = wint


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

love the snow...ready for the last ice bit...maybe a "snow-day fishing trip" tomorrow! doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## nick4949 (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with outdoor junkie im ready for the big lake fishing and mushrooming!:coolgleam
I love the outdoors.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

im going to get my soft water fix this weekend on the big manistee pluggin for some late winter steelhead. hope that rainbow bend is able to get into, if not im bettin that high bridge is open. maybe one last trip to the ice on higgins the first week of march. then its steelhead for the next two months.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I am with ya. Bring on the spring already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anish,

It looks like the Ice Gods smiled upon us for a few more weeks!:lol:

You will probably do better on last ice if you get a chance to go out. I agree it has been a crappy (no pun intended) season. *I think Stumpy has a private Honey Hole!*:evil:

My Mom always reminds me that on April 16th 1947 it snowed 8 inches in South Lyon, MI. The reason she remembers is, it was the day I was born!

I am so busy with yard and garden work in the Spring I hardly ever get to go soft water!:tdo12:

Fred


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Fabner1 said:


> *I think Stumpy has a private Honey Hole!*:evil:


 Not really.. I just drill drill drill drill drill..... Until my x67 shows me fish that want to bite. It helps to know the lakes you fish too.. 


You can't catch them when you're sitting home wishing you were fishing!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fabner1 said:


> Anish,
> 
> It looks like the Ice Gods smiled upon us for a few more weeks!:lol:
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to last ice. I've herd really good things about the fishing. I'm hoping to get out and check out a new lead on a hot spot. With any luck it will pan out ! I've been down with the flu for the last two days and I NEED to get out.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

StumpJumper said:


> Not really.. I just drill drill drill drill drill..... Until my x67 shows me fish that want to bite. It helps to know the lakes you fish too..
> 
> 
> You can't catch them when you're sitting home wishing you were fishing!


Stumpy,

Is an x67 anything like my FL8 se?:lol: 

If you weren't so far away I'd like you to show me how to catch 'em.

Fred


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Fabner1 said:


> Stumpy,
> 
> Is an x67 anything like my FL8 se?:lol:
> 
> ...


 Well your FL8 probably shows them come up and look at your bait then go back down ABOUT as well as my X67 does.. lol


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

StumpJumper said:


> Well your FL8 probably shows them come up and look at your bait then go back down ABOUT as well as my X67 does.. lol


It certainly does!:evil:

Fred


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Fabner1 said:


> It certainly does!:evil:
> 
> Fred


 They've been doing that a LOT lately.. They did start biting for me about 10 minutes before dark last night but I was worn out from hauling in dogfish after dogfish..


----------



## rythefishguy (Dec 13, 2010)

Im with you on that, ive had more than enough of winter. I love icefishing, but this year has not been my best by far. plus i cant wait to sit outside in the sun and grill some burgers and drink some beer.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

The only thing I can say I have had enuff of so far this winter would have to be cleaning fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

rythefishguy said:


> Im with you on that, ive had more than enough of winter. I love icefishing, but this year has not been my best by far. plus i cant wait to sit outside in the sun and grill some burgers and drink some beer.


Mmmmmmmmmm. Burgers... 
I'm looking forward to camping with my kids. I love turning them loose in the woods or a swamp and seeing the look on their faces when they find something new. I cant wait to flop in my hammoc next to the lake an take a nap before I head out for round 2 of fishing. Looking forward to the big mayfly hatches and the fantastic fishing that it brings. 
Summer has become a favorite time of year for me (in spite of my dislike of really hot humid days). For the last couple of years we have started camping through 90% of the summer. It's so nice to have everyone together with no tv or video games (we have a rule when we are camping, NO electronics). No running kids all over the place. Just being able to detach from the world. It's amazing how close it brings everyone. What's more amazing is the transformation we see in our kids.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anish said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm. Burgers...
> I'm looking forward to camping with my kids. I love turning them loose in the woods or a swamp and seeing the look on their faces when they find something new. I cant wait to flop in my hammoc next to the lake an take a nap before I head out for round 2 of fishing. Looking forward to the big mayfly hatches and the fantastic fishing that it brings.
> Summer has become a favorite time of year for me (in spite of my dislike of really hot humid days). For the last couple of years we have started camping through 90% of the summer. It's so nice to have everyone together with no tv or video games (we have a rule when we are camping, NO electronics). No running kids all over the place. Just being able to detach from the world. It's amazing how close it brings everyone. What's more amazing is the transformation we see in our kids.


*
How cool!!!!* *I'm proud of you and your family!*

Fred


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Fabner1 said:


> *
> How cool!!!!* *I'm proud of you and your family!*
> 
> Fred


yeah that


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i am sick of the snow and driving in it next to people that can't drive....


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Anish said:


> I have absolutely no doubt that my lack of catch has alot to do with my lack of experience. Like I said, I'm not ready to give up yet. I think I'm just ready for soft water. I miss fly fishing. I suspect people might think it was a little strange if I stood on the ice with my fly rod casting towards a hole in the ice :lol:. I know that two things that have screwed me with the ice fishing this year are 1) I have a manual auger and a nasty case of Rheumatiod Arthritis and 2) I dont have a flasher. I'm hoping that by next season I will have both of these. I chalk this year up to a learning experience. A LOT has changed in the 20 years since I have ice fished. The season's not done yet though, so I am still staying optomistic about having a good day. If all else fails it gives me a good excuse to get out of the house .


 A flasher will help like a blind person with a seeing eye dog and i bought a electric drill and 5 inch lazer auger and that is all i have used this year . 
FLY gear is about what i use as my reels are miniature fly reel types and i use ice flies with thicker yellow line with a tippet too.... so there ya go


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

can't wait for the last ice bite!!!! hope it last a few weeks!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jacktownhooker said:


> A flasher will help like a blind person with a seeing eye dog and i bought a electric drill and 5 inch lazer auger and that is all i have used this year .
> FLY gear is about what i use as my reels are miniature fly reel types and i use ice flies with thicker yellow line with a tippet too.... so there ya go


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

there is some open water up in Port Huron by the Blue Water Bridge....maybe you could get some steelies?


----------

